# Started Agility



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi,

Just wanted to say we brought Bogart to his first agility class and it was a lot of fun







There were many new distractions as it was held in an indoor riding arena. So lots of new smells and sights. He never saw horses before and there were lots of barn cats around which were also new (don't think he noticed them though ). He started out very focused and seemed to, get a bit distracted about half way through the class (it was 2 hours) , but he still did very well. I don't think he will break any records , ha ha but I do believe he will have fun and so will we







Next week I'm going to take some pics. I'll keep you updated!


----------



## gslore (Dec 29, 2008)

Definitely interested in hearing more. Want to get my girl involved in agility as well.

Keep us posted!


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

Our basic obedience trainer had some agility equipment lying around. He decided it would be good if the dogs got used to it so we walked over it, etc. When we got to the tunnel Blake got so excited! Only had to show him once and now when he sees the tunnel he pulls on his lead ready to go through! So glad to see he enjoys it so much!


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

oh yes, Bogart's favorite thing was the tunnel! He got very excited about it









the only equipment we used last night was the single jumps, the tunnel and the table. We had the teeter set up just so they would get used to seeing it, and one of the instructors, moved it now and then so they would get used to the noise it makes. I think the teeter or see saw (forget what they call it) will be his biggest challenge..


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

YIPPEE!~ another agility person on the board! Can't have enough GSD's in the sport if you ask me. Fun fun fun for us and the dog!









Hey, see if you can get someone to come and take photos so you can post them here. Get to start practicing with the 'action' shots indoors with poor lighting and a fast dog. I know I got alot of shot of empty equipment and dog behinds initially cause of the L O N G delay in the 'shutter' speed to take the photos!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Agility sounds like a lot of fun. A 2 hour class is a long time.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

I do agility with my border collie and am starting my new GSD boy (Rune) in foundation work when he gets a little older. I suspect he will be a natural. Look forward to more agility talk!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We are in our 5th week of beginning agility(missed the 4th cause of a basketball tourney) and Onyx was intro'd to the teeter, she was the only one who wouldn't do it(she is the largest dog in the class). All the other equipment she does fine, had a hard time beginning the A-frame, but got over it. I hope she does so this week with the teeter. She loves the tunnel, too! It is alot of fun
Can't wait to see pics of Bogart!


----------



## andreddi (Feb 19, 2009)

yup, my Axle has "tunnel vision" too







i am going to get one to use in my backyard so when he sees one at a trial he's not so darned excited!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: MaryWAgility sounds like a lot of fun. * A 2 hour class is a long time.*


Most classes are only an hour long.







At least the ones I attend.


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

yes two hours is a long time and the dogs get pretty restless at the end. I just finished obedience class with the same instructor and those classes were two hours as well.

I have mixed feelings about it. We have to set up and put away the equipment so that takes time...we do warm up exercises like sit , stay, etc , we take a 5 or 10 minute break in the middle. But I do find at the end Bogart and not to mention us are more then ready to go home







We go for week 3 this Thursday, a couple of classes have been canceled due to weather, etc.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

With the equipment setup at both ends, I can better see the time involved.

ARE YOU USING A TUG TOY!!!!!!!!!!! If you are a bit bored with the length of class, then I'm sure your dog is too.

But since my dogs can all play tug for an hour or so, if I added tugging in the middle of class during 'down' time, it would perk everything up...

Since agility is about fun AND fast.......... motivating our dogs during class and on course is truthfully (and I'm not exaggerating) about 1/2 what MY goals are in training. I could care less if my pup kept the bars up while strolling thru some jumps when we start. I'd much rather have her crazy excited and maybe knock a bar cause it shows I'm doing well. Can always get her the jumping skills. Adding back fun when I've sucked it out (







) is much harder. 

Here's some pictures of us at dog class when Bretta was just over a year old. Look what's jammed in the back of my pants...










And look what happens all the time in class when she's done something fabulous like uh, a 'sit' ?


----------

